# Highway 12 access



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Planning to head to Avon Saturday morning. What's the likelyhood of serious overwash?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I was only going down for a long day Saturday. I cancelled my plan. 40+mph wind is a no go for me. I would expect the beach to be impassable. 12 can be a crap shoot on the tide and length of time the wind hammers.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Id plan another weekend serious blow forecasted for the weekend. Super windy and rainy with big swells not fishable or enjoyable


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Forgot to mention that we will be down for the week. Looking to pass Oregon Inlet around 1:30pm with the tide heading out.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like your mind is made up regardless ..... gonna be some pretty hard wind


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Better figure on a plan B. NC 12 is likely to be closed before then - S turns overwash.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

You better be prepared to drive in salt water and not fish .... Good chance highway 12 will be flooded in Avon .... Bad time to visit, terrible time to fish ...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What village are staying in? I wouldn't want to risk getting stuck on the island, or ride my truck around in saltwater either.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Joe I sent you a PM.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'd rather deal with a fast-moving hurricane than what is coming. 12 is going to get knocked out. https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=35.9784&lon=-75.636


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I live in Frisco,and won't get overwash because of wind direction.. Although,I will be trapped between Buxton and dunes before Hatteras Village.. Buxton,Avon,Rodanthe will all have ocean overwash.. Avon will be really nasty near Food Lion,Rodanthe has several spots that get ocean overwash as well.. Like posters have said above,it ain't in the cards this weekend,hate to hear of you loosing your vehicle or worse...


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks gents. Don't like driving through salt water either. Will play it by ear and see how things shape up. May drive on down and check it out and if too gnarly, stay in Manteo for the big blow.


----------

